# 18500 Battery Cases.



## Petrus (30/10/16)

Need some storage cases or silicon sleeves for 18500 batteries. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Never ever seen silicone sleeves for 18500's
But have seen battery cases for them but all in the USA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/10/16)

Instore mine in the cases the 18650's came in from FT. No chance they can touch or short. Wish I could find 18500's with higher mAH ratings though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mari (31/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Need some storage cases or silicon sleeves for 18500 batteries. Thanks.


Good day 

We have 4bay silicone sleeves for 18650 batteries
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/coil-master-18650-rubber-case-4bay/


----------



## Viper_SA (31/10/16)

@Mari we need cass for 18500, not 18650


----------

